# Correo Postfix

## jagvega

Hola que tal soy yo otra vez.

Bueno esta ves quiero, solicitarle alguna ayuda sobre configuracion de postfix y del archivo dovecot para trabajar usando imap.

Bien tengo el /etc/postfix/main.cf, configurado como he visto en todos lados, me parece pues que de esa manera es genial. No tengo objecion en eso. El /etc/dovecot.conf igual esta configurado de igual como lo encuentro en la internet. 

Resulta que estoy utilizando IMAP y parece que en el server los correos se almacenan en una  carpeta /home/username/Maildir/... Pues dentro de esta carpeta hay algunas mas como /Maildir/cur, /Maildir/new, /Maildir/tmp. Ok, al momento de crear los usuarios nuevos esta carpeta se debe crear dentro de la carpeta de los usuarios, para que caigan todos los correos de salida y los de entrada.

Bien para que sepan estoy trabajando con el operativo Fedora 8... Entre aqui como ultimo recurso pues que en otros lugares de Fedora solo me describen la configuracion de los archivos arriba mencionados. Se que algo me hace falta pero aun no encuentro donde hacer que me cree esa carpeta. Tal me parece que es un script.

Si me pueden ayudar porfavor

Gracias

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Los maildirs se crean, valga la redundancia, con maildirmake.

Eso preguntas si no entendí mal?. En el link que posteo está la sintaxis básica a seguir.

Salud!

**EDITO** Con un título un poco mas ilustrativo quizás tengas mas suerte, Postfix es el cartero, tu problema es con el buzón  :Very Happy: 

----------

## M.A.

Intenta hacer un maildirmake Maildir en /etc/skel y así cuando crees un usuario nuevo, tendrá el directorio Maildir.

----------

## i92guboj

 *M.A. wrote:*   

> Intenta hacer un maildirmake Maildir en /etc/skel y así cuando crees un usuario nuevo, tendrá el directorio Maildir.

 

Exacto. Cualquier cosa que esté en /etc/skel/ se copia al directorio $HOME de cada nuevo usuario.

----------

## jagvega

Gracias por lo de /etc/skel....de veras si que me funciono....

Ahora el correo me esta funcionando en un 75%....  :Smile: 

Aun debo Instalarle un antivirus, me pueden recomendar uno? 

Que tal es la comparticion de archivo a traves de NFS?

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *jagvega wrote:*   

> Gracias por lo de /etc/skel....de veras si que me funciono....
> 
> Ahora el correo me esta funcionando en un 75%.... 
> 
> Aun debo Instalarle un antivirus, me pueden recomendar uno? 
> ...

 

El que mejor se integra en linux es probablemente clamav. Muchos paquetes soportan integración directa con él, como kmail o sylpheed. No creo que tengas problemas para googlear alguna solución para postfix+clamav. Existen otros antivirus como fprot o avast!, aunque no son open source creo, tampoco se si se integrarán igual de fácilmente o son solo para registro manual de archivos.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Que tal es la comparticion de archivo a traves de NFS?
> 
> Saludos

 

No la más segura. Tan solo usaría NFS si la velocidad y el gasto de cpu son algo crítico. Además, tiene otra serie de desventajas. NFS tiende a dar problemas cuando se intenta desmontar un volumen remoto que está siendo usado. NFS puede quedarse colgado indefinidamente. Una forma de aliviar eso es usar la opción de montaje "soft", La opción "intr" también es interesante en dichos casos.

Sin embargo, ninguna de las dos es una solución, sino una forma brutal de terminar con la conexión si ésta no se cierra (lo cual significa que se compromete la integridad de los datos, aunque al menos te ahorras un hard-reboot que sería aún peor para tus sistemas de ficheros locales).

Sshfs sin embargo no tiene estos problemas, nunca me ha dado ningún quebradero de cabeza, claro que la encriptación tiene su coste en cpu.

----------

## jagvega

 *Quote:*   

> No la más segura. Tan solo usaría NFS si la velocidad y el gasto de cpu son algo crítico. Además, tiene otra serie de desventajas. NFS tiende a dar problemas cuando se intenta desmontar un volumen remoto que está siendo usado. NFS puede quedarse colgado indefinidamente. Una forma de aliviar eso es usar la opción de montaje "soft", La opción "intr" también es interesante en dichos casos.
> 
> Sin embargo, ninguna de las dos es una solución, sino una forma brutal de terminar con la conexión si ésta no se cierra (lo cual significa que se compromete la integridad de los datos, aunque al menos te ahorras un hard-reboot que sería aún peor para tus sistemas de ficheros locales).
> 
> 

 

Bueno no sabia que NFS no fuese tan seguro. :Confused:  Estuve investigando en varios sites, pues me parecio que es una forma estupenda para crear backup de mis archivos, de correo y de configuracion del servidor que poseo. 

Pero, lo que me dices es basandose en un area de muchos equipos conectados? o tan solo como pienso hacerlo, que es de un equipo a otro nada mas. Que piensas, sera funcional asi 1 a 1?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *jagvega wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   No la más segura. Tan solo usaría NFS si la velocidad y el gasto de cpu son algo crítico. Además, tiene otra serie de desventajas. NFS tiende a dar problemas cuando se intenta desmontar un volumen remoto que está siendo usado. NFS puede quedarse colgado indefinidamente. Una forma de aliviar eso es usar la opción de montaje "soft", La opción "intr" también es interesante en dichos casos.
> 
> Sin embargo, ninguna de las dos es una solución, sino una forma brutal de terminar con la conexión si ésta no se cierra (lo cual significa que se compromete la integridad de los datos, aunque al menos te ahorras un hard-reboot que sería aún peor para tus sistemas de ficheros locales).
> 
>  
> ...

 

Si, yo mismo lo uso a veces en mi LAN doméstica sin mayor problema, no habrá problemas siempre que te asegures de no estár usando el volumen compartido en el momento de apagar el equipo. Siempre que configures tu /etc/exports correctamente en el lado del servidor, no debería haber problemas. Por ejemplo, pare mi portage tengo:

```
/samba/ jesgue.homenetwork(async,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash,rw)
```

Donde jesgue.homenetwork es mi máquina de escritorio, IPs también son válidas si no tienes los nombres de las máquinas en funcionamiento. Esto asegura que solo dicha máquina pueda acceder al volumen.

----------

## jagvega

 *Quote:*   

> Si, yo mismo lo uso a veces en mi LAN doméstica sin mayor problema, no habrá problemas siempre que te asegures de no estár usando el volumen compartido en el momento de apagar el equipo. Siempre que configures tu /etc/exports correctamente en el lado del servidor, no debería haber problemas. Por ejemplo, pare mi portage tengo:
> 
> Código:
> 
> /samba/ jesgue.homenetwork(async,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash,rw)
> ...

 

Ah bueno, entonces podre usarlo sin problemas, lo unico que tengo que tener en cuenta, es de desmontar antes de apagar el servidor eh?....si es asi creo que me funcionara. 

Aunque tambien lei sobre un /etc/hosts.deny y /etc/hosts.allow. que te ayudan mas en cuanto a los equipos que podran acceder a la carpeta compartida NFS.  :Smile: 

Pienso que esa no es la unica pero (como dije anteriormente), me parece funcional. Que otras piensas que pueda servir. El samba? o que mas puede ser?

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *jagvega wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah bueno, entonces podre usarlo sin problemas, lo unico que tengo que tener en cuenta, es de desmontar antes de apagar el servidor eh?....si es asi creo que me funcionara. 
> 
> 

 

El problema se da cuando la conexión está trabajando. Por ejemplo, imagina que estás copiando algo desde un volumen montado con NFS a tu máquina de escritorio, un archivo grande. Si en ese momento lo olvidas y apagas tu máquina de escritorio NFS se colgará al intentar desmontar. Esto es debido al uso por defecto de la opción "hard". Esto lo puedes ver al principio de la página man de nfs:

 *nfs man page wrote:*   

> 
> 
> soft / hard    Determines  the  recovery  behavior  of the NFS client after an NFS
> 
>                request times out.  If neither option is specified (or if the  hard
> ...

 

El problema es que por defecto, dicha opción "hard" está habilitada, lo que causa que si una de las dos partes muere (cliente o servidor) entonces NFS seguirá reintentando perpetuamente hasta que conecte de nuevo (y si no conecta de nuevo, entonces se queda esperando para siempre). En una red fija en la que los equipos están siempre encendidos no es un gran problema, porque eventualmente, si hay algún fallo la red se recuperará. Pero en equipos domésticos que se apagan y se encienden habitualmente, se pueden dar estos casos.

Al apagar, NFS intentará desmontar, y si hay una transferencia activa el demonio se quedará colgado en lugar de ser apagado, eso significa que parte de tus otras unidades pueden quedar sin desmontar. El resto de los servicios que queden no estarán apagados correctamente, y tus VT's quedarán muertas, forzándote a un reinicio a lo bruto, que puede provocar problemas en los restantes sistemas de archivos.

Por otro lado, esto se evita usando la opción "soft", pero como bien dice la página del manual, esto puede provocar corrupción de datos de forma silenciosa, sin que lleguemos a darnos cuenta de ellos hasta pasado mucho tiempo, cuando todo estará ya perdido. Lo más seguro es asegurarte de no tener transferencias activas al ir a apagar y usar el predeterminado "hard" si los datos son importantes. Para portage no hay problema en usar "soft".

En cualquier caso, te recomiendo la lectura de la página man de nfs al completo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pienso que esa no es la unica pero (como dije anteriormente), me parece funcional. Que otras piensas que pueda servir. El samba? o que mas puede ser?
> 
> Saludos

 

No hay necesidad de usar samba si no es para acceder a volúmenes alojados bajo Windows (o viceversa, desde Windows a Linux). Pero cualquier solución es válida siempre que te sirva. Samba podría ser usado como alternativa, supongo, aunque nunca lo he usado para eso. No sabría decirte las ventajas de usar uno sobre el otro. Si tienes que usar samba para Windows, entonces la ventaja de usarlo sobre NFS es que no necesitarás tener dos demonios cargados. Con samba solo debería bastar.

----------

## jagvega

Ok Gracias por tu colaboracion i92guboj ...

Me ha servido de mucho que me hallas asistido

Saludos y Gracias

----------

